# Talgarth Mental Asylum



## plums (Mar 29, 2011)

March 2011 
Let me know what you think


----------



## nelly (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice photos Plums, great colour!!

Well done


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 30, 2011)

Some really nice photos with great light. Cheers, Plums.


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree ,very colourful indeed and good to see the place is still as soggy as ever.


----------



## verityrawlie (Mar 30, 2011)

Great pictures, I love the the colours in all of them. 

The butterfly on the window is especially nice.


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 30, 2011)

Great shots there!

Thanks


----------



## MeriDuque (Mar 30, 2011)

Some (paint peeling of ceiling) really give me the creeps! Good set of photos there! thanks!!


----------



## plums (Mar 30, 2011)

cheers guys


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thats a good set of photos of the place you got there  What I would say is cut back on the amount similar photos, also not sure about the contrast on the b&w ones.


----------



## tumbles (Mar 31, 2011)

Very nice, good to see the old girl. The roof in the main hall looks like its failing down in the edges now thou 

The hospital was actually sold in October to a developer who hopes to try and keep the buildings but has stated its inevitable that some may not be able to save. The locals are suspicious to say the least.

Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## Nobby1974 (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the ones with the paint and rollers most - it's like the decorators went in looked around, and decided the pub was a fair more straightforward option than renovating the place.

Shame the developers are taking the same approach. The cynic in me says its a deliberate ploy - the value in the land only really comes about when the building on it are fecked beyond repair.


----------



## tumbles (Mar 31, 2011)

Nobby1974 said:


> I like the ones with the paint and rollers most - it's like the decorators went in looked around, and decided the pub was a fair more straightforward option than renovating the place.
> 
> Shame the developers are taking the same approach. The cynic in me says its a deliberate ploy - the value in the land only really comes about when the building on it are fecked beyond repair.



It's pretty protected land though, the remit of what they can and cannot do is pretty limited. 

SAVE are on the case too, it will be the main building focused on in their June 'at risk' catalogue


----------



## Hieronymus (Apr 1, 2011)

Great pics fantastic atmosphere - thanks for sharing


----------



## dizzydebs (Apr 2, 2011)

What a fascinating building must have been fantastic in its heyday. Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## Lolz101 (Apr 2, 2011)

I love Talgarth  Some really nice shots there too

I like the on of the room with the flaky ceiling!!!


----------



## Vertex (Apr 3, 2011)

Explored here last year and it's a brilliant explore all round! Nicely done. It's strange because from the outside the place feels quite 'humble' somehow, but once inside it changes completely.


----------



## MattJames (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd love to take a look around there


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Apr 5, 2011)

Really great pics  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Anotherworld (Apr 7, 2011)

*brilliant!*

great pics - love the 2 chairs and tv one -and also the window frame and butterfly. Weird because I am a painter specialising in stuff thats falling to bits (see www.davidpoxon.co.uk) on my web there is a painting entitled 'catch' which is a similar subject - the butterfly. Its good to know there are 'others' out there!
Would love to have a go at the chairs and tv pic -but of course would need your permission!
cheers
david


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Apr 12, 2011)

*Love!*

What a beaut!! Nice one!


----------



## jibhead (Apr 12, 2011)

superb colours, and textures, cheers


----------



## TheBitterestPill (Apr 13, 2011)

this building has so much colour and texture to it,really nice photos you got there,well done!


----------

